# Snail Eaters ...



## CyberBob (Jul 22, 2011)

My freshwater tanks have been completely taken over by MTS. (Malaysian Trumpet Snails)
I put assassin snails in my betta tank and 2 gold dojo loaches in my community tank. I was hoping they would quickly get the population down. But, it's been over a month now and I don't see any sign of them slowing down.
Any advice on what I can do to automaticaly keep the snail population in check? I know I can catch them, but that's a never ending battle hehe. Also, I do want to have some, just not this many. My water is getting cloudy and smelly. I'm 95% sure that it's because of the snails. I have thousands. If anybody wants some, just send me $5 for shipping and I'll give ya some for free hehe. PM me for more info. I don't mind the rams at all. If they start getting out of hand, I just catch em and throw them to the puffers hehe.

Do assassin snails even eat MTS?
Do dojo loaches even eat MTS?

Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## DrMiller357 (Apr 1, 2011)

I have had some mystery snails start to over populate and i added some ghost shrimp, just to add them, and they actually seemed to keep the snails in check, i would see them eat the smaller snails and eat the eggs. I'm not sure if they will help all that much but they are cheap and can help clean up as well


----------



## CyberBob (Jul 22, 2011)

DrMiller357 said:


> I have had some mystery snails start to over populate and i added some ghost shrimp, just to add them, and they actually seemed to keep the snails in check, i would see them eat the smaller snails and eat the eggs. I'm not sure if they will help all that much but they are cheap and can help clean up as well


never heard of that. that's interesting. i do have ghost shrimp in all my tanks though. never even thought of them as snail control. I'll have to keep an eye on them hehe.


----------

